# Entscheidung Team Alpecin 2012



## bikemaster22 (20. Februar 2012)

*Hallo IBC Commuity,*

mich würde mal interessieren wer sich hier aus dem Forum für das *TEAM ALPECIN MTB 2012* beworben hat?! 

Weis vielleicht auch jemand wie lange es normalerweise mit der Entscheidung dauert?! Oder hat vielleicht schon jemand eine Zu- bzw. Absage erhalten?!

So langsam würde ich mir gerne eine alternative Jahresplanung zusammenstellen, sollte es nicht klappen. 

Ich wünsche schon mal allen Bewerberinnen- und Bewerbern viel Glück ausgewählt zu werden 

Kette rechts!!!


----------



## Berrrnd (20. Februar 2012)

bewerbungsschluß war der 6.2.

ist ja schon ganze 14 tage her. da sollte natürlich schon eine entscheidung gefallen sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikemaster22 (20. Februar 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> bewerbungsschluß war der 6.2.



...und seit dem 06.02. hoffe ich bei jedem mal Emails abrufen auf eine Entscheidung! Bisher allerdings vergebens!


----------



## mod31 (20. Februar 2012)

...heute kam ne, leider sehr unpersönliche, mail:

"Hallo lieber Bewerber,
vielen Dank für Dein Interesse am Team Alpecin MountainBIKE 2012.
Die Bewerbungsphase ist nun abgeschlossen und die Mitglieder für das Team Alpecin
MountainBIKE 2012 stehen fest.
Leider müssen wir Dir mitteilen, dass Du es dieses Jahr nicht ins Team Alpecin geschafft hast.
Die Auswahl ist nicht leicht gefallen, da sich eine große Anzahl potenzieller Teilnehmer auf die
zehn freien Plätze im Team beworben hat.
Wir bedanken uns aber sehr für Deine Bewerbung und würden uns freuen, wenn Du Dich auch
nächstes Jahr erneut für das Team Alpecin MountainBIKE 2013 bewerben würdest!
Mit radsportlichen Grüßen,
Carnen Schulze"


----------



## wogru (21. Februar 2012)

mod31 schrieb:


> ...heute kam ne, leider sehr unpersönliche, mail:
> 
> "Hallo lieber Bewerber,
> vielen Dank für Dein Interesse am Team Alpecin MountainBIKE 2012.
> ...



Wie viele persönliche Absagen willst du schreiben ? Es werden sich nicht nur 10 Leute beworben haben sondern einige hunderte. Ich finde es gut das überhaupt eine Mail mit einer Absage kommt und man nicht aus der Presse bzw. wegen fehlender Einladung zur Materialausgabe erfährt, dass man nicht dabei ist.


----------



## bikemaster22 (21. Februar 2012)

ich habe noch keine Nachricht erhalten und hoffe weiter


----------



## martinos (24. Februar 2012)

... irgendwo stand was, dass sich 800 Leute beworben haben. Habe mich ebenfalls beworben und am 20.02. die gleiche Antwort wie mod31 erhalten.

@bikemaster22: in diesem Falle bist du evtl. noch in der näheren Auswahl oder die 1. Auswahl wird gerade gecheckt und du hängst in der Warteschleife, falls jemand ausfällt oder absagt. Drücke dir die Daumen!


----------



## Down-Hiller (24. Februar 2012)

Absage! War ja klar....


----------



## bikemaster22 (24. Februar 2012)

martinos schrieb:


> @bikemaster22: in diesem Falle bist du evtl. noch in der näheren Auswahl oder die 1. Auswahl wird gerade gecheckt und du hängst in der Warteschleife, falls jemand ausfällt oder absagt. Drücke dir die Daumen!



@ martinos: Besten Dank fürs Daumen drücken 

Das Team Alpecin hat mir immer noch nicht geschrieben.

Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt


----------



## stratusX (27. Februar 2012)

...mir auch noch nicht...


----------



## bikemaster22 (29. Februar 2012)

Schlechte Nachricht für alle Bewerber, welche wie ich, bis jetzt noch keine Nachricht vom Team Alpecin erhalten haben. 

Nach telefonischer Rücksprache mit der Livewelt-Agentur wurden bereits letzte Woche ALLE Zu- bzw. Absagen für das Team Alpecin Mountainbike versendet. 

Glückwunsch an alle die es dieses Jahr ins Team geschafft haben  - wir sehen uns auf der Strecke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwitte (1. März 2012)

bikemaster22 schrieb:


> Schlechte Nachricht für alle Bewerber, welche wie ich, bis jetzt noch keine Nachricht vom Team Alpecin erhalten haben....


Warum eine schlechte Nachricht? Sich mit einem 29er-Fully durch die 24h von Duisburg zu quälen, halte ich jetzt nicht unbedingt für einen Hauptgewinn. 
Man sieht sich in DU, allerdings mit (m)einem Hardtail.

Gruß Schwitte


----------



## lone_wolf (1. März 2012)

Morgen bekommen die MountainBIKE-Abonnenten die April-Ausgabe. Da soll's dann drinstehen, wer zum Team gehört.


----------



## rboncube (1. März 2012)

Schwitte schrieb:


> Warum eine schlechte Nachricht? Sich mit einem 29er-Fully durch die 24h von Duisburg zu quälen, halte ich jetzt nicht unbedingt für einen Hauptgewinn.
> Man sieht sich in DU, allerdings mit (m)einem Hardtail.
> 
> Gruß Schwitte





Das hab ich mir auch gedacht- Wer soll mit sonem Gefährt schnell auf der Strecke sein

gruß René


----------



## Schwitte (2. März 2012)

rboncube schrieb:


> Das hab ich mir auch gedacht- Wer soll mit sonem Gefährt schnell auf der Strecke sein
> 
> gruß René



Evtl. haben sie ja alle genug Dampf in den Beinen, werden ja vorbildlich betreut und artgerecht gefördert.
Bei den Vorbereitungsmarathons sind sie mit dem 29er-Fully sicher besser aufgehoben als in Duisburg, der Hardtail-Strecke schlechthin.

In 5 Monaten werden wir die Alpeciner life vor Ort sehen, mal schauen wie die Jungs und Mädels(?) sich so schlagen.

Gruß Schwitte


----------



## peacher (2. März 2012)

in den letzten Jahren ist da trotz artgerechter Förderung nicht viel bei raus gekommen  Also ich glaube man verpasst da nicht viel




Schwitte schrieb:


> Evtl. haben sie ja alle genug Dampf in den Beinen, werden ja vorbildlich betreut und artgerecht gefördert.
> Bei den Vorbereitungsmarathons sind sie mit dem 29er-Fully sicher besser aufgehoben als in Duisburg, der Hardtail-Strecke schlechthin.
> 
> In 5 Monaten werden wir die Alpeciner life vor Ort sehen, mal schauen wie die Jungs und Mädels(?) sich so schlagen.
> ...


----------



## lone_wolf (3. März 2012)

So - April Ausgabe der MountainBIKE ist heute bei den Abonnenten angekommen - ich darf mich outen, bin dabei 

Beim ersten Teamtreffen in Bielefeld beim Hauptsponsor ALPECIN am 11ten März werde ich die weiteren 9 Starter und Trainer/Betreuer kennenlernen und mein Material für die Zeit bis einschließlich der 24h von Duisburg erhalten.

Freu' mich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Glitscher (3. März 2012)

Oha. Glückwunsch. Dachte erst das Outen bezieht sich auf das Abo.


----------



## bikemaster22 (4. März 2012)

lone_wolf schrieb:


> So - April Ausgabe der MountainBIKE ist heute bei den Abonnenten angekommen - ich darf mich outen, bin dabei
> 
> Beim ersten Teamtreffen in Bielefeld beim Hauptsponsor ALPECIN am 11ten März werde ich die weiteren 9 Starter und Trainer/Betreuer kennenlernen und mein Material für die Zeit bis einschließlich der 24h von Duisburg erhalten.
> 
> Freu' mich!



Glückwunsch und viel Spaß im Team - natürlich auch mit "deinem" neuen 29er


----------



## lone_wolf (4. März 2012)

Danke für die Glückwünsche! Werde ja dann sehen, was dieses Leihbike so kann...
Und die verzehrten PowerBar darf ich sogar behalten 
Am meisten reizt mich die professionelle Betreuung während dieser Zeit - hoffe, dass ich möglichst viel davon als Erfahrung in die nächsten Jahre rüber retten kann. Werde ja nicht alle Tage von 'nem Europameisterschaftsdritten im Marathon trainiert.
So live und in Farbe, und dann noch von meinem LieblingsMTBteam, BULLS.

Werde euch auf dem Laufenden halten.
Angenehmen Sonntag noch


----------



## Schwitte (4. März 2012)

Glückwunsch!

Denke die professionelle Betreuung ist sicherlich am interessantesten. Kann man so einiges mitnehmen und drauf aufbauen.
Berichte mal wie es so läuft *neugierig* so muss ich mir wenigstens nicht die Zeitung kaufen.

Viel Spaß und man sieht sich in DU.

Gruß Schwitte


----------



## element (4. März 2012)

Glückwunsch!  

Aber dann "darfst" du ja in Oberhausen garnicht Solo an den Start...

Ausserdem bist du dir sicher das du die PowerPars behalten darfst? Also die Konsistenz ändernt sich durch die Verdauung ja nicht wirklich. Theoretisch könnten sie die also wieder einsammeln! ;-)


----------



## lone_wolf (4. März 2012)

Ja, dass ich meinen Solofahrerstartplatz abgeben musste, tat schon sehr weh 
Unterm Strich denke ich aber, dass ich es ganz gut getroffen habe


----------



## marcusge (4. März 2012)

Solostartplatz in Oberhausen?
Hab ich da einen Termin übersehen?
Um was für eine Veranstaltung geht es denn da?


----------



## element (4. März 2012)

Das Team Alpecin stellt keine Solofahrer sondern "nur" ein 2er Team und zwei 4er Teams. Also "musste" lone wolf seinen eigentlich sicheren und begehrten Soloplatz wieder abgeben.


----------



## Christer (4. März 2012)

marcusge schrieb:


> Solostartplatz in Oberhausen?
> Hab ich da einen Termin übersehen?
> Um was für eine Veranstaltung geht es denn da?



Das habe ich mich auch erst gefragt. 

Aber ich denke mal das element sich einfach um ein paar Kilometer vertan hat und Duisburg mit Oberhausen verwechselt hat. 

Denn beim Mountainbike CC Rennen von Blau Gelb Oberhausen im Oberhausener Ruhrpark, starten alle Teilnehmer solo.


----------



## lone_wolf (4. März 2012)

Die 24h von Duisburg im Landschaftspark waren gemeint


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## allert (7. März 2012)

lone_wolf schrieb:


> Danke für die Glückwünsche! Werde ja dann sehen, was dieses Leihbike so kann...
> Und die verzehrten PowerBar darf ich sogar behalten
> Am meisten reizt mich die professionelle Betreuung während dieser Zeit - hoffe, dass ich möglichst viel davon als Erfahrung in die nächsten Jahre rüber retten kann. Werde ja nicht alle Tage von 'nem Europameisterschaftsdritten im Marathon trainiert.
> So live und in Farbe, und dann noch von meinem LieblingsMTBteam, BULLS.
> ...



Na, dann mal viel Spaß mit Tim als Trainer. Ist ein super netter Typ und Ihr habt garantiert keine Ausreden, wenn Ihr schwächeln solltet. Am Trainingsplan hat es dann garantiert nicht gelegen. Wusste gar nicht, dass Tim am 11.03. schon wieder aus Südafrika zurück ist, der fährt doch eigentlich das Cape Epic! Wenn er extra für Euch aus Süpdafrika zurück kommt dann benehmt Euch anständig ;-)

Viele Erfolg

Steffen


----------



## lone_wolf (11. März 2012)

Hi Steffen, haben uns anständig benommen 
War ein super Tag heute! Tim ist wirklich ein super Typ - aber auch alle anderen vom Orga- und Support-Team sind klasse drauf.
Das Specialized Body Geometrie Team hat meine Erwartungen bei weitem übertroffen - und ich hatte schon einiges erwartet! Super kompetent und dabei sehr freundlich und locker - hat Spaß gemacht 
Eigentlich kann man das bei jedem unterschreiben, der heute da war um uns die Produkte nahe zu bringen.
Finde bisher den Haken an der Sache noch nicht...





Demnächst mehr


----------



## lone_wolf (3. September 2012)

Alles wieder vorbei - schade, war die schönste Radsportsaison meines Lebens! Und die Erfolgreichste. Kann euch nur empfehlen, sich für das Team 2013 zu bewerben. Kleiner Tipp - schreibt was Kreatives in das Freitextfeld


----------



## Schwitte (3. September 2012)

Absoluten Respekt vor eurer Leistung!
Professionelles Training/Betreuung scheint mal richtig was zu bringen. Will auch!!

Wäre mal sehr interessant zu wissen, was euch am meisten gebracht hat. 
2013 werden wir auch wieder bei min. zwei 24h-Rennen teilnehmen (DU, N-Ring). Nächste Saison soll es definitiv weiter nach vorne gehen, wäre somit für jeden Tipp dankbar!

Gruß Schwitte


----------



## lone_wolf (3. September 2012)

Schwer zu sagen - das Gesamtpaket war schon klasse! Einen richtigen Ruck gab's beim Trainingslager mit Tim Böhme. Fahrtechniktraining bis zum Abwinken und Trainingslehre. Danach gab's keine schwierigen Abschnitte mehr und wir wussten, auf was beim Training zu achten ist.
Die Leistungsdiagnostik beim radlabor.de hat uns per Laktattest die jeweiligen Herzfrequenzbereiche (KB, GA1, GA2, EB, SB) exakt dargestellt.
Alles in Allem denke ich, seine Trainingsbereiche zu kennen, war der größte Schritt vorwärts - und vor allem bezahlbar


----------



## terbu (4. September 2012)

Glückwunsch! Sieht aus als wenn auch der Spass nicht zu kurz gekommen wäre!

Ich hoffe wir radeln uns nächstes Jahr noch einmal bei einem 24h-Rennen über den Weg...


----------



## lone_wolf (4. September 2012)

Danke Dir - ja, wir hatten sehr viel Spaß! Waren immer sehr diszipliniert und auch ehrgeizig, aber nie verbissen


----------



## Schwitte (5. September 2012)

lone_wolf schrieb:


> .....wir hatten sehr viel Spaß! Waren immer sehr diszipliniert und auch ehrgeizig, aber nie verbissen



Ja, dann läuft es meistens am besten.
Nächstes Jahr ist die Leistungsdiagnostik bei uns wieder Pflicht. Haben es die letzten Jahre etwas schlabbern lassen. Hat damals aber schon eine Menge gebracht, incl. dem drauf abgestimmten Trainingsplan.....wenn man sich denn dran hält!

Gruß Schwitte


----------



## bikeneuling (5. September 2012)

gratuliere auch noch mal...

dürfte ich um deinen "trainingsplan" leise anfragen.. gerne auch per PN... nur damit ich mal echt strukturiertes Training sehe... vielen Dank schon mal..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwitte (5. September 2012)

So ein professionelle erstellter Trainingsplan, abgestimmt auf ein 24h-Rennen, wäre natürlich mal super interessant, mal so zum Vergleichen. Würde ich auch sofort einen nehmen....Danke, Danke, Danke!

Sollte man natürlich nicht zu viel von erwarten...letztendlich ist er dem Biker genau auf dem Leib geschnitten. Jeder hat da andere Defizite / Stärken und kommt ja auch drauf an, ob man z.B. im 2er oder 8er-Team fährt.

Wäre trotzdem mal super interessant einen zu sehen!!

Gruß Schwitte


----------



## lone_wolf (5. September 2012)

Bulls Profi und Radlabor Frankfurt Leiter Tim Böhme wäre verdammt sauer auf mich - sorry Leute.
Mein individueller Trainingsplan wäre auch zu speziell, um daraus etwas sinnvolles abzuleiten
- bin als langjähriger Singlespeeder sehr langsam (im Vergleich zu den anderen Teammitgliedern)
- bin normalerweie als Solofahrer bei 24h Rennen unterwegs 
- hatte verdammtes Glück, mit unserer schnellsten Dame unterwegs zu sein...


----------



## bikeneuling (7. September 2012)

@lone_wolf:

kein Problem, verstehe ich...

wollte auch nicht ableiten, war nur neugierig wie ein professioneller Trainingsplan so ausschaut... kenn ja nur die selbst zusammengestopselten von Friel und Konsorten  und wollte schauen wie weit ich da weg bin...


----------



## C. Sauser (15. September 2012)

Weiß jemand, wann die Bewerbungsphase wieder beginnt?


----------

